# Super awareness of my actions



## Akkie (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello everyone,

First of all I'm sorry for my English. I'm Dutch. I have dp for 2 week now. I had it before a couple of years ago. I overcome it. So at first it didn't scare me that much. But this time it's different. I know the trapped in your body feeling, lost with reality and stuff. But I now it's very different. I have super awareness of my actions. For example if I move my leg or I touch my nose. Everything I do I do i'm aware of. It scared the hell out of me. I'm scared i'm never be able to do anything without awareness. Please anyone? I never read someine has this to?


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey man. I also had this badly, but it's gotten better over the last month. It's pretty scary, but once you get distracted with life again and your fear dies down, it'll go away.

Are you experiencing any other symptoms? After your DP episode, did you experience any constant anxiety and/or severe anxiety?


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah, I had this really bad for a while but it coincided with a period of high stress. After I got my sleep and anxiety under control it basically disappeared but I still have it from time to time.


----------



## Akkie (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you for your answers. This dp period started with questions about time, then I was overly aware of my breathing and hearing now overly aware of my movements. It goes with a high among of stress and anxiety. My previous dp period started with a panic attack, then hypochondrie and then the questions of how is it'still possible to watch or to think. I also felt very trapped in my body. I did overcome it then. But now I'm so scared I'm never be able to DO anything unconcious anymore.


----------



## Akkie (Mar 5, 2017)

Another question Derry and Billy Dp..did the awareness fade quickly or not. I'm so scared.


----------



## derrrr (Dec 7, 2016)

Akkie said:


> Thank you for your answers. This dp period started with questions about time, then I was overly aware of my breathing and hearing now overly aware of my movements. It goes with a high among of stress and anxiety. My previous dp period started with a panic attack, then hypochondrie and then the questions of how is it'still possible to watch or to think. I also felt very trapped in my body. I did overcome it then. But now I'm so scared I'm never be able to DO anything unconcious anymore.


I had (and still have, in spurts) these issues. I had a sixteen month long existential crisis, and about a year in, the hyper-awareness kicked in. At one time I called it "blank mind", but I discovered it wasn't really a blank mind.



Akkie said:


> Another question Derry and Billy Dp..did the awareness fade quickly or not. I'm so scared.


Unfortunately, it hasn't gone away completely. From the last time we spoke, it came back. HOWEVER, and this is cause for hope...I've noticed that when my anxiety goes down, so does the hyper-awareness. When I'm preoccupied with something that I really enjoy, or I'm in conversations with people I'm comfortable with and trust, the hyper-awareness disappears.

I'm also less afraid of the hyper-awareness now, am sleeping better, and the existential crisis has ended (although I still get existential thoughts occasionally, but they're less sticky now). It's getting better, slowly but surely.

I'm getting back to old habits and routines again. I've regained my interest in LISTENING to music for pleasure rather than as a distraction from the pain. I've become more social, regained interest in my old hobbies, and am embarking on some new ones. So overall, things seems brighter, despite some feisty bumps in the road.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Akkie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> First of all I'm sorry for my English. I'm Dutch. I have dp for 2 week now. I had it before a couple of years ago. I overcome it. So at first it didn't scare me that much. But this time it's different. I know the trapped in your body feeling, lost with reality and stuff. But I now it's very different. I have super awareness of my actions. For example if I move my leg or I touch my nose. Everything I do I do i'm aware of. It scared the hell out of me. I'm scared i'm never be able to do anything without awareness. Please anyone? I never read someine has this to?


Yeah i would say this is very common. I had this for the longest time. I would islate myself in front of the computer playing games, browsing the internet etc, trying to pass time and not move my body lol.

You're just in a state of stress/anxiety and it's nothing to worry about. It will pass soon enough as you learn to focus on something else.


----------

